# Manchester UAF fundraiser:curry and Shameless!



## rosa (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry for the cut and paste....

As part our preparations for the spring elections, we need to build up a fighting fund. We're delighted to announce a special benefit event for UAF in Manchester. Paul Abbott, the award-winning TV playwright (SHAMELESS, STATE OF PLAY, CRACKER, CORONATION STREET, etc) has agreed to attend and speak at "AN EVENING WITH PAUL ABBOTT". 



Hosted by UAF Manchester, this will be held at the Saffron Restaurant from 7.00 p.m.-Saturday 12th November



Tickets cost £15.00 (£10 unwaged) and include a three-course buffet banquet. 

To obtain tickets, phone Karen on 07974 400183 and/ or send a cheque with your name and address to UAF Manchester, PO Box 111, Manchester M21 0YU.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2005)

mmm, date?


----------



## rosa (Oct 19, 2005)

Shit.Sorry.don't know,and i've deleted the email. Any Manchester urbanites want to help me out here (rather than rely on a scouser to publicise events in your city?   )


----------



## Alf Klein (Oct 19, 2005)

rosa said:
			
		

> Hosted by UAF Manchester



Who are they?


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 19, 2005)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> Who are they?



that'll be the Manchester section of 'Unite Against Fascism' 

http://www.uaf.org.uk/


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2005)

oh dear.  has ernie infiltrated Manchester UAF?  it would appear so from the contact e-mail given on the main UAF site.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2005)

I quite fancy this, date dependent of course

I'll bell them later on and post date up if no-one beats me to it


----------



## rosa (Oct 27, 2005)

This is on Saturday 12th November by the way.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2005)

way hey!

well done rosa


----------



## rosa (Oct 27, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> way hey!
> 
> well done rosa


Yeah,and it only took me 8 days! go me!


----------

